# HR34: Version 0x054B Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for the Spring 2012 release for HR34, version 0x054B

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205232

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got the new download. Havent had any issues yet other than the guide being in SD as usual after a software download. RBR again. We will see how it operates. Hopefully they have fixed some bugs this time.


----------



## dmils (May 1, 2005)

I have never seen this happen on a software download. Maybe the last channel used was SD?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Still getting the odd bugs while guide scrolling.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Left the house this morning and came back and turned on the TV. Got nothing but a blurb saying "No input". Tried to select an input to either HDMI or Component and all I continued to get is a connecting screen and eventually the "No input" screen came back up again. Was unable to go to the menu or anything else as far as that's concerned so I ended up doing a RBR.

When it finally fired back up I saw that this new software was downloaded at 9:30am this morning.

Having problems with stuttering voices on OTA channels using the AM21.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Received the update today and used my HR34 via my Slingbox, since I'm traveling. Seems to be responsive and working fine.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Got the new download. Havent had any issues yet other than the guide being in SD as usual after a software download. RBR again. We will see how it operates. Hopefully they have fixed some bugs this time.


Same here. Pixelated guide and a reset fixes it. Also still had to redo the 30 second skip.

Pausing makes the progress bar blink.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

One issue I have that hasn't been fixed is this. When I play a SD non 5.1 audio recording from another one of the HDDVRs on my network there is no audio. I have to go a pick the audio myself to get it work.


----------



## gmrubin (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe this release fixed the Trick Play feature that was not working previously.


----------



## Chazb (Jan 29, 2007)

My hr34 is almost acting like my old hr20 since the update.I hit the remote and nothing happens then finally it will react but come on the update are supposed to improve things not make things worse.


----------



## gmrubin (Jan 24, 2008)

Spoke too quickly. Trick Play still doesn't work....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gmrubin said:


> Spoke too quickly. Trick Play still doesn't work....


In what capacity?


----------



## sjord7 (Sep 2, 2007)

This morning when I turned it on, I had the "Satellite signal" issue, 771 (? do I remember that right?) message on the screen. It wouldn't go away, and the TV show was playing normally behind the message. I watched it a while, and the screen saver kept coming on.

I rebooted, and all is back to normal.


----------



## gmrubin (Jan 24, 2008)

When you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gmrubin said:


> When you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene".


Just so you know, that's what we've been calling "autocorrect" in the issue forums.


----------



## gmrubin (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, thanks....someone told me it was called trick-play...
any idea when it will be fixed?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Trickplay is actually using fast forward, rewind, skip/slip, pause, etc. We don't know when it will be fixed, but I'm confident it will be.


----------



## sjord7 (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, my HR34 is about dead, I'm just mostly getting the 771A, no satellite signal. This started shortly after the 54b upgrade, but may have nothing to do with that. Occasionally the signal pops up and it starts playing, but it quickly goes dead again.

It looks like my HR34 lasted 3 or 4 weeks, then that's it. 

DTV is supposed to be out Weds to fix it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sjord7 said:


> Well, my HR34 is about dead, I'm just mostly getting the 771A, no satellite signal. This started shortly after the 54b upgrade, but may have nothing to do with that. Occasionally the signal pops up and it starts playing, but it quickly goes dead again.
> 
> It looks like my HR34 lasted 3 or 4 weeks, then that's it.
> 
> DTV is supposed to be out Weds to fix it.


Have you tried just resetting it? It also may be an alignment issue of some sort, could have nothing to do with your hr34...


----------



## sjord7 (Sep 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Have you tried just resetting it? It also may be an alignment issue of some sort, could have nothing to do with your hr34...


Yes, I've done that twice, and when I called DTV they had me do that. Since I've posted, it's been not working at all in the mornings, and it seems to work in the evenings. If it keeps up that trend, that will be good, as they are supposed to be out Weds morning. When it's not working, I did a signal test, and I just get 0's all the way across the screen. When it works, I get upper 90's, mostly 99's and even some 100's.

When DTV had me reset it, as it does it's long bootup process, it was giving me the error even as it was booting back up. She had me do some diagnosis test, and at the end it said nothing was wrong - she was surprised at that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're having signal issues at a particular time of day, that's often the sign of a loose connector.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep, I'd check all the connection you can get to and make sure they are tight. Do you have any other boxes in the house? Check their signal strengths as well and see what they give you. You could even swap one with the HR34 when the HR34 isn't getting any signal and see if the other box has the same result at that same location.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I've noticed a bug as I was transferring SL's to my new 34 which is on this version of software:

If the HR34 is on the series manager page - that is listing all the current series, then setting up a new series from the iPad app will not put a new series in. If you are not on that screen, then the series will be entered and record. No error is ever shown on either the HR nor the iPad.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Well the latest downgrade has me scratching my head for sure. All programs recorded show on the HR24 and are playable. The HR34 shows all programs but the programs on the HR24 are not available and have a red background bar through circle icon. Says that they are already being used in the playlist on the HR24. Reset both units still the same crap. 

PLEASE give me back the SD GUIs.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

"When you FF at 1,2,3, or 4 speeds and then hit play, all the HR boxes (except the HR34) will auto rewind about 10 seconds so you do not overshoot the beginning of next "scene"."

Very disappointed with the new HR34 software because it won't backspace, i.e. auto rewind properly when you press PLAY while in the FFWD mode. It's very erratic. Sometimes the 34 won't backspace at all. Sometimes when it does backspace, it doesn't backspace nearly far enough. Worst of all, sometimes when it does backspace, it backspaces way too far. I'm talking about twenty to thirty seconds when in speed settings 2 and 3, and get this, THREE MINUTES when in speed setting 4. My HR23 and 24 are a lot better at backspacing, but not as good as they were before this new black GUI software madness began last December. Also disappointed the Horrible Black Cloud (HBC) still surrounds the the time bar. One other thing, just as with the old software, sometime when I press PLAY when in FFWD, the 34 keep on going in the FFWD mode. Sometimes I have to press PLAY 3 or 4 times before before real-time is restored.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Was at my parents on Sunday, my brother told me that he had to reset the 30 second skip a couple of times on my dads HR34. No, I don't have one yet, but *soon* 

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Was at my parents on Sunday, my brother told me that he had to reset the 30 second skip a couple of times on my dads HR34. No, I don't have one yet, but *soon*
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


30SKIPs don't survive resets, ATM. So if the HR34 spontaneously rebooted for any reason, that could be the reason why he had to re-enable it.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

30 second skip is persistent on the HR24 but not the HR34.

Anyone see a white circle with slash through and red background which says when you try to play a program on another DVR?

"This program cannot be played at this time. BEDROOM playlist is already in use." 

Every program recorded on the HR24 has this message on the HR34. All programs recorded on the HR34 are available on the HR24.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> 30 second skip is persistent on the HR24 but not the HR34.
> 
> Anyone see a white circle with slash through and red background which says when you try to play a program on another DVR?
> 
> ...


Try turning the bedroom DVr on and then back off and see of that fixes it. If that doesn't work turn share playlist on and off on the bedroom DVr and see if that does it. May also try to reconnect the bedroom DVr to the Internet.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks inks

I have tried the reset with the buttons. I might just try it RBR. 

I will try the playlist off and on.

I cannot connect either of the DVRs to the internet. They don't connect to my cell as a mobile hotspot.


Edited to add solution

So remote reset did not work.

Turning Whole Home access off and then on did not work.

Red Button Reset worked. List is now OK on the HR34


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

With my HR34, the time between when I press the RECORD button to when I press STOP/SAVE must be at least 20 seconds or nothing will be recorded on the hard drive. PLAY only produces a black screen. Very annoying because sometimes I like record very short PARTIALS. My HR23 and 24 DVRs don't have this problem. On them, I can get a PARTIAL recording as fast as the DVR will give me the STOP/SAVE dialog box, which can be about as short as three or four seconds. Of course the saved video will run a lot longer than 3 or 4 seconds because, for reasons unbeknownst to me, the DVR will not stop recording exactly when I press STOP. On all of my three receivers the recording can go on and on for about another six to ten seconds. Anybody know why the DTV DVRs won't stop recording exactly when you press STOP? Thanks.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

JYK,

It appears that the button press on the remote, the acceptance of the command and the execution of the command are not in the least instantaneous. In the world of electronics, they seem to be more like a couple tin cans and a string. No rhyme or reason to what they do when you issue a command. Sometimes a recording will start almost immediately, other times it takes ten or twenty seconds to start. The lack of timely response is very frustrating as you really don't know if the command was 

1 Sent
2 Received
3 Acted upon


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Started getting a several second delay when watching a recording and pressing exit. The screen will go black and then after several seconds, the live programming will appear. Had 2 programs that were being recorded at the time I experienced this. Also getting delays when using quick guide and scrolling up or down through channels. My HR34 was working better on the prior release.


----------



## RADEN (Feb 16, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> Started getting a several second delay when watching a recording and pressing exit. The screen will go black and then after several seconds, the live programming will appear. Had 2 programs that were being recorded at the time I experienced this. Also getting delays when using quick guide and scrolling up or down through channels. My HR34 was working better on the prior release.


I've experienced the screen going black for a few seconds as well. Just got this on Wednesday so I can't compare to previous versions.

Overall, my experience with this receiver so far is just like Jerry_K describes. Sometimes commands are instantaneous, sometimes there's a short delay, sometimes there's a long delay with black screen. Sometimes it will ignore a command altogether. Never know what you're gonna get. Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes I get a black screen lasting as long a 30 seconds when I press PREV to return to the previous channel.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Delays in response when using the remote are getting worse. Wish I could revert back to the last release. Everything was working quite well back then.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Delays in response when using the remote are getting worse. Wish I could revert back to the last release. Everything was working quite well back then.


Not sure if it applies or will help with your issue, but this tip was posted yesterday in a Harmony thread. Prolly nothing to lose by trying it.


TigersFanJJ said:


> It responds slower because, with each button push, the Directv remote also sends info telling the receiver what model remote you are using. This is how the newer receivers know you have a model of remote that the receiver can program (instead of you having to manually enter the codes). You can program the remote to send only the info for the button that you pushed. It makes a world of difference on some receivers.
> 
> With remote in Directv mode:
> Press and hold the Mute and Select buttons until the green light flashes twice.
> ...


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Delays in response when using the remote are getting worse. Wish I could revert back to the last release. Everything was working quite well back then.


+1

Here's the latest madness that's going on with my HMC:


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

You'll also notice above, that the _"SONY Movie Channel" _is listing no actual movie title. It just says, generically, that a "Movie" is alotted for the appropriate time slot?!?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"texasmoose" said:


> +1
> 
> Here's the latest madness that's going on with my HMC:


I have had that problem for awhile (before this release). Didn't know how to explain it. The "movie" thing happens from time to time in the guide on several channels.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

We have had these DTV DVRs now for about five full months. At first the horrid interface and terrible performance really rankled us. Now we are being "trained" to accept the unacceptable. If only the TiVo interfaced 22 had MRV. One wonders if the designers and software writers ever truly used a DVR.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

Just wanted to reiterate what's already been said.
laggy guide
glitchy guide
30skip issues
overall laggyness

reminds me of my series 1 Tivo  I'm looking forward to the next update.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> Not sure if it applies or will help with your issue, but this tip was posted yesterday in a Harmony thread. Prolly nothing to lose by trying it.


Thanks, but that's a fix for the DIRECTV remote and I'm using an AR Xsight remote. Its strange, but I that issue hasn't happened since the day I posted it. I guess its working like my HR22's worked in the past. Sometimes they worked fine, other times there were delays. No rhyme or reason to it. And I'm glad I haven't had anything like what texasmoose is experiencing.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Had an ongoing issue with the "54" SW. My harmony power on order was my plasma, then the marantz, and then the HR34, which led to a pink tinted screen on EVERY power up. When resetting the box it has other kinds of issues that require me cutting the marantz on and off to get images.

Recently I bypassed the marantz and all is well straight to the display, so my fix was changing the power up order. I now have the harmony turn on the marantz, then the plasma, and finally the HR34, all is well.

Just an FYI to anyone.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

My HR34 just powered down and says new software found, 054C is being downloaded! Kind of funny that this happens at 8am I would think. Was this pushed last night?


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> My HR34 just powered down and says new software found, 054C is being downloaded! Kind of funny that this happens at 8am I would think. Was this pushed last night?


Thank god. I feel like 54B was a beta version.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

30SKIP still has to be reset and no Pandora yet!


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

lgb0250 said:


> 30SKIP still has to be reset and no Pandora yet!


Ugh. Can't wait to see the change log on this one. :sure:


----------



## Strayshot (Apr 25, 2012)

I flipped it on this morning and it seemed a bit snappier; so much so that I actually went to check and see if new firmware had loaded overnight. I hope it wasn't a temporary thing.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Ours just quit in the middle of a program to get the next DOWNGRADE.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I havent gotten anything but have seen 54c is next.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I havent gotten anything but have seen 54c is next.


It's in the stream now, you'd get it if your pushed it. Most likely you'll get it overnight though.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

K. Ill reboot here in a sec and give it a try.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

got the 54c 3:21 this morning .


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Downloaded mine with a force, booting now. Still had pink screen before running rcvr self check, and lose complete video during 1 of 2 checking satellite.

Is 54c just still minor improvements from 54b?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Is 54c just still minor improvements from 54b?


As far as I can tell.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Hopefully the guide is better. I was still getting funky scrolls on 54b.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Still has the Black Fog of Annoyance around the progress bar in 54c.


----------



## snappjay (Jul 16, 2010)

BigFoot48 said:


> "Black Fog of Annoyance"


©

:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BigFoot48 said:


> Still has the Black Fog of Annoyance around the progress bar in 54c.


Yes, the progress bar isn't smaller, yet.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I got C at 9:42 am today. Kinda strange time for me. Usually around 2am and nothing was being recorded at that time this morning.


----------



## daemon93 (Mar 27, 2012)

Got the 0x054C update at 1:22am this morning and the first thing I noticed is that it feels way more responsive than 0x054B. It's finally starting to feel like it's not beta software anymore.


----------



## scrotus (Jun 8, 2012)

Got installed last Saturday and my internet was hooked up Monday. All seemed cool until yesterday. Started having HDMI handshake issues. Reset of the box fixed them for the evening. Looked and got the 54C software at 4:21AM Thursday morning. Prior version didn't have the handshake issue.

I tried switching HDMI cables and ports on the TV with no success. PS3 operates normally.

Other than that, the box seems to operate fine. I don't have enough experience with it to compare the other features.

Is there a way to force a downgrade and then turn off automatic downloads of new software?


----------



## rayjoe2 (Apr 15, 2009)

usnret said:


> I got C at 9:42 am today. Kinda strange time for me. Usually around 2am and nothing was being recorded at that time this morning.


Ditto...noticed it changed my resoution (added 480P). Easily changed back. So far so good


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Issues/Discussion thread for 0x054C has been posted.

Find it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205798


----------



## ponchsox (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had my HR34 for a week now. The fast forward issues with 3x and 4x seem to be fixed. Also, my recorded playlist isn't being wiped out without a reboot anymore.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> +1
> 
> Here's the latest madness that's going on with my HMC:


 Yep. the same issue with mine.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mines been doing that the last 2-3 NATIONAL releases!

:facepalm for Directv.


----------

